# Any actual support groups in Manchester/surrounding area?



## Psychocandyed (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello,I am new to the forum, although have been suffering with IBS for a good while. Finding life a bit tough at the moment - my stomach is a constant nightmare! I was just wondering whether there are any actual support groups in Manchester or the surrounding areas? I cant seem to find much, and my doctor is fairly useless at the best of times. No one I know has IBS, and its tough to talk to people who dont understand what you're dealing with!Thanks


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey, any luck in finding any support groups in Manchester area? hope all is well?


----------



## sakura5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi PsychoCandyed,I'm also currently living in the Manchester area, and came across this website this evening in desperation for support. I also don't know anyone with the condition and it seems to be a real 'taboo' subject -something that noone wants to hear about, and something that's not particularly easy to talk about without feeling some degree of shame and downright embarrassment. However it's hard to keep something hidden away from others when it pervades your life so. I'm finding it very difficult to cope with. If you'd like to chat, I'd be happy to. If I find a support group in the area I'll let you know.PS: The Jesus and Mary Chain are ace


----------



## Trayce (Jan 31, 2014)

Did the Manchester group get set up


----------



## lyns42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I know this was over a year back but wondered if anyone knew of any manchester groups?


----------



## lyns42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I know this was over a year back but wondered if anyone knew of any manchester groups?


----------



## lyns42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I know this was over a year back but wondered if anyone knew of any manchester groups?


----------



## lyns42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ha just noticed it came up 3 times stupid phone!


----------

